# where can i buy



## superrican (Feb 4, 2014)

where can i buy a nice little pickle fork slingshot? a small little palm sized one preferably setup for bands


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

You can try sending a PM to PawPawSailor. Bill Hayes also sells an aluminum OPFS over at PocketPredator slingshots.


----------

